

Dear Dave: I have the facts and I’m voting no - fredoliveira
http://helloform.com/blog/2010/08/dear-dave-i-have-the-facts-and-im-voting-no/

======
tptacek
Blog comments are evil. We shouldn't be engineering new ways of making them
less evil; we should be progressing towards a new set of norms in which people
who write blogs don't feel obligated to let the rest of the Internet pee all
over their work.

Forums like HN do the job of blog comments, but better, because we have some
basic rules of engagement here that make trolling less gratifying.

~~~
AndrewDucker
No reason why blogs can't also have rules of engagement.

I have a Livejournal, and I thoroughly enjoy the discussions in the comments
on it. I wouldn't bother posting if there weren't responses to the things I
say.

